# new SOL this May (next month) for July?



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

I was searching for info on various websites and found a document on a recent DIAC liaison meeting, which took place just this past month in Canberra.

My hunch was right! It's obvious that they'd want to come up with a new SOL to match the new points system. 

Here's the bit that caught my attention: (I'm quoting it here in case the .pdf comes down - or in case someone doesn't have adobe reader)


*Skilled Occupations List*

Skills Australia reviewed the SOL in October 2010

Refer to Skills Australia website for which occupations might be removed as they have an occupation by occupation analysis

*New list should be announced in May 2011, to take effect from 1/7/11.*


Read here:

http://g4.net.au/wiki/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/DIAC_Liaison_Meeting_Notes_20110310.pdf

thoughts? comments?


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

stormgal said:


> I was searching for info on various websites and found a document on a recent DIAC liaison meeting, which took place just this past month in Canberra.
> 
> My hunch was right! It's obvious that they'd want to come up with a new SOL to match the new points system.
> 
> ...


No worries for most IT occupations. A dear friend of mine already sent me that PDF and I already checked out Skills Australia for IT occupations. Only testers face the possibility of extinction and that too from SOL 4 since there aren't in SOL 3 anyways. Analyst Programmer demand is a bit weak but the document didn't comment about any possible negative moves. Business/System Analyst, Developer Programmers, and Software Engineers need not worry at this point. What IS you occupation stormgal??


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

ausimmi said:


> No worries for most IT occupations. A dear friend of mine already sent me that PDF and I already checked out Skills Australia for IT occupations. Only testers face the possibility of extinction and that too from SOL 4 since there aren't in SOL 3 anyways. Analyst Programmer demand is a bit weak but the document didn't comment about any possible negative moves. Business/System Analyst, Developer Programmers, and Software Engineers need not worry at this point. What IS you occupation stormgal??


Thanks, Ausimmi. Well, who knows at this point - last time they took out a great deal of IT occupations 

I'm not going to worry about it - what happens happens... I'm just wondering if I should go ahead and submit for PASA next week, (as I have all of my documents) or wait until the first week of May....


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

By the way, I have just caught you up and messaging at 4 A.M. in the morning stormgal. Now I just need to catch you doing the same in 'The Bogan Migrants' 

P.S.: PASA? Do we have a coder girl/geek girl at the other end?????? Mind telling us what your specific occupation is? What technologies you work on? Which side you are on: C++/Java/C#/Alternate Lifestyles


----------



## iminaus (Feb 8, 2011)

ausimmi said:


> No worries for most IT occupations. A dear friend of mine already sent me that PDF and I already checked out Skills Australia for IT occupations. Only testers face the possibility of extinction and that too from SOL 4 since there aren't in SOL 3 anyways. Analyst Programmer demand is a bit weak but the document didn't comment about any possible negative moves. Business/System Analyst, Developer Programmers, and Software Engineers need not worry at this point. What IS you occupation stormgal??


found this line in above mentioned PDF:

_If an applicant has lodged and occupation is removed from SOL then they will still be eligible, but will lose priority processing. DIAC is looking at changing regs to facilitate this._

what would happened in my case if my occupation (Software and Application Programmers) removed. I am expecting for Medical after uploaded form-80. Please clear my confusion.

IMINAUS.


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

From what most people are expecting, and judging from DIAC's past statements on the SOL, there shouldn't be any drastic changes this time, because the review this time was carried out in interim (July-Nov)...


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

iminaus said:


> found this line in above mentioned PDF:
> 
> _If an applicant has lodged and occupation is removed from SOL then they will still be eligible, but will lose priority processing. DIAC is looking at changing regs to facilitate this._
> 
> ...


As the PDF says, they are in the process of changing the regulations such that the application will lose priority processing. It will probably go down to priority 4...


----------



## iminaus (Feb 8, 2011)

ausimmi said:


> As the PDF says, they are in the process of changing the regulations such that the application will lose priority processing. It will probably go down to priority 4...


its really disgusting. it means all applicants applied under SMP even nominated COs would fall in priority4?

..


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

iminaus said:


> its really disgusting. it means all applicants applied under SMP even nominated COs would fall in priority4?
> 
> ..


No. SMP applications are by default in P2, they wont change. 

What they're saying is that apps in P3 which have been lodged, if the occupation goes off the SOL3, then the app will shift from P3 to P4.

If the occupation remains on the revised SOL, the app remains P3.


----------



## iminaus (Feb 8, 2011)

twister292 said:


> No. SMP applications are by default in P2, they wont change.
> 
> What they're saying is that apps in P3 which have been lodged, if the occupation goes off the SOL3, then the app will shift from P3 to P4.
> 
> If the occupation remains on the revised SOL, the app remains P3.


thanks a lot twister292.. to clear my confusion, its really good i was not expecting that.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

iminaus said:


> thanks a lot twister292.. to clear my confusion, its really good i was not expecting that.


Wait a second!!! Even right now, if you have got state sponsorship for occupation X and occupation X is NOT on the official State Sponsorship list, it falls down to priority 3 I think. I definitely remember reading this somewhere, just can't figure out where. Sorry to be bearer of bad news, but thats how it is.


----------



## nadeemzonline (May 27, 2010)

ausimmi said:


> Wait a second!!! Even right now, if you have got state sponsorship for occupation X and occupation X is NOT on the official State Sponsorship list, it falls down to priority 3 I think. I definitely remember reading this somewhere, just can't figure out where. Sorry to be bearer of bad news, but thats how it is.


Victoria has removed all IT professions in their state sponsorship list, it means all applications launched under SMP will be processed under priority-3.

.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

nadeemzonline said:


> Victoria has removed all IT professions in their state sponsorship list, it means all applications launched under SMP will be processed under priority-3.
> 
> .


They have NOT removed the occupations. They are simply saying that further sponsorships in those occupations are NOT available.


----------



## nadeemzonline (May 27, 2010)

ausimmi said:


> They have NOT removed the occupations. They are simply saying that further sponsorships in those occupations are NOT available.


Nice to knew that atleast i am safe so far.


----------



## Artemisa (Aug 31, 2010)

Well, I agree with ausimmi. 

The SOL list will be updated, but it should be only minors updates. I believe that because the points systems is already changing a lot, and the total number of applications had already dropped a lot.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

ausimmi said:


> By the way, I have just caught you up and messaging at 4 A.M. in the morning stormgal. Now I just need to catch you doing the same in 'The Bogan Migrants'
> 
> P.S.: PASA? Do we have a coder girl/geek girl at the other end?????? Mind telling us what your specific occupation is? What technologies you work on? Which side you are on: C++/Java/C#/Alternate Lifestyles


oh your clock must be wrong because I am not up at 4am!  the most I can stay up is to about 1:30am my time.....

My occupation was removed from the list - it used to be hairdresser/cook for Koala Bears :happy:

No seriously - I'll tell you guys after May - I don't want to feel bad in public if it is removed :tape:


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

stormgal said:


> oh your clock must be wrong because I am not up at 4am!  the most I can stay up is to about 1:30am my time.....
> 
> My occupation was removed from the list - it used to be hairdresser/cook for Koala Bears :happy:
> 
> No seriously - I'll tell you guys after May - I don't want to feel bad in public if it is removed :tape:


Did you know Koala bears DO NOT feel soft and warm to the touch when you stroke them???? Kangaroos on the other hand are a delight to pet. Ooooooooooooooooooooh!!!!!!!!!!!!

You COULD whisper in my ear you know??? I shan't tell a soul!!!! :tape::tape:


----------



## jewoley (Apr 11, 2010)

Did you know koalas are called koalas and not koala bears? 
I'm just being cheeky!


----------



## jewoley (Apr 11, 2010)

ausimmi said:


> Wait a second!!! Even right now, if you have got state sponsorship for occupation X and occupation X is NOT on the official State Sponsorship list, it falls down to priority 3 I think. I definitely remember reading this somewhere, just can't figure out where. Sorry to be bearer of bad news, but thats how it is.


If you have sponsorship and the occupation is not SMP list, your priority depends on your occupation. If your occupation is in SOL schedule 3 then it will be priority 3. If it's not in the new SOL, it falls to priority 4. I read it from one of the FAQ's. Unless they change their rules along with the supposed new SOL, that's their current processing logic.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

jewoley said:


> Did you know koalas are called koalas and not koala bears?
> I'm just being cheeky!


of course, if you want to score high on the IELTS test, you can impress them and say, 

"The koala, also named, Phascolarctos cinereus, is an arboreal herbivorous marsupial native to Australia, and the only extant representative of the family Phascolarctidae" 

the examiner will be like, huh?? quick, take out the dictionary!!


----------



## jewoley (Apr 11, 2010)

stormgal said:


> of course, if you want to score high on the IELTS test, you can impress them and say,
> 
> "The koala, also named, Phascolarctos cinereus, is an arboreal herbivorous marsupial native to Australia, and the only extant representative of the family Phascolarctidae"
> 
> the examiner will be like, huh?? quick, take out the dictionary!!


This conversation going off topic hehehe!
I'm glad I don't have to go through IELTS again (hopefully) - I won't know how to pronounce those names properly and will probably fail my speaking test.


----------



## cizeca (Apr 30, 2010)

stormgal said:


> I was searching for info on various websites and found a document on a recent DIAC liaison meeting, which took place just this past month in Canberra.
> 
> My hunch was right! It's obvious that they'd want to come up with a new SOL to match the new points system.
> 
> ...


i've heared as well, im a bit concerned if accountant(general) will be removed or the assessment criteria will be lifted.


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

cizeca said:


> i've heared as well, im a bit concerned if accountant(general) will be removed or the assessment criteria will be lifted.



If you see the summary sheets on the Skills Australia site, employment growth for accountants is stated to be:
_
Over the five years to November 2009, employment increased by 24.2%.
Employment over the next five years is expected to increase by 18.2%._

Unless the profession is expected to run into surplus from within the Australian labour market, it is likely to stay on the SOL.


----------



## cizeca (Apr 30, 2010)

Artemisa said:


> Well, I agree with ausimmi.
> 
> The SOL list will be updated, but it should be only minors updates. I believe that because the points systems is already changing a lot, and the total number of applications had already dropped a lot.


the total number of applications has dropped by how much? i ve heard from a few agents due to the drastic change in mid 2010, it actually dropped by closed to half.

anyone has any idea?


----------



## amer (Apr 30, 2011)

cizeca said:


> the total number of applications has dropped by how much? i ve heard from a few agents due to the drastic change in mid 2010, it actually dropped by closed to half.
> 
> anyone has any idea?


I dont think there is any report on this yet, but i believe DIAC will surely release some report after the 2010-2011 year is over. Lower applicant is mainly attributed due removal of student eligibility to apply for PR.


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

amer said:


> I dont think there is any report on this yet, but i believe DIAC will surely release some report after the 2010-2011 year is over. Lower applicant is mainly attributed due removal of student eligibility to apply for PR.


Students can still apply for PR...there is no indication it will stop (the 885 visa is for students).

However, from July onwards most students will need to get 8 in each IELTS band to qualify.


----------



## amer (Apr 30, 2011)

twister292 said:


> Students can still apply for PR...there is no indication it will stop (the 885 visa is for students).
> 
> However, from July onwards most students will need to get 8 in each IELTS band to qualify.


Hi twister92,
I was referring to this presentation published in IMMI website related to changes in migration policies and its impact.

http://www.immi.gov.au/about/speeches-pres/_pdf/2011/2011-04-13-foreign-qualifications.pdf


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

amer said:


> Hi twister92,
> I was referring to this presentation published in IMMI website related to changes in migration policies and its impact.
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/about/speeches-pres/_pdf/2011/2011-04-13-foreign-qualifications.pdf


They are counting a reduction in students applying for PR because when the SOL was revised, most IT graduates and students who had studied cooking, hairdressing and auto mechanics courses were rendered ineligible for directly applying for PR.

Moreover, Australia's NOM figures are a bit fuddled up. The NOM into Australia counts students, 457s and PRs all combined together. So a reduction in NOM can be due to fewer student visas issued, not necessarily due to fewer PRs issued.


----------



## amer (Apr 30, 2011)

twister292 said:


> They are counting a reduction in students applying for PR because when the SOL was revised, most IT graduates and students who had studied cooking, hairdressing and auto mechanics courses were rendered ineligible for directly applying for PR.
> 
> Moreover, Australia's NOM figures are a bit fuddled up. The NOM into Australia counts students, 457s and PRs all combined together. So a reduction in NOM can be due to fewer student visas issued, not necessarily due to fewer PRs issued.


What the presentation trying to point out is the impact of the new SOL on the number of new student visas being approved. The old rule allows students to apply for PR immediately after studies. This has caused surge on the number of PR applications submitted to DIAC. 

While the number of PR issued annually was not impacted as there were capped by planning limit, the real impact was seen in the queue of applications waiting to be processed and approved. Even today we have to wait for years before our applications can be assigned.

I believe the reduction of student visa will also mean reduction in new PR applications and result in faster processing time for new apllications.


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

amer said:


> What the presentation trying to point out is the impact of the new SOL on the number of new student visas being approved.


Not quite. The presentation merely looks at the numbers, not the causative factors per se. The effect on student visa applicants is due to a combination of multiple factors such as trade occupations being largely excised from the SOL, conditions for student visas being made significantly more stringent, and the exchange rate of the AUD climbing more than 35% since the late 2008 low.



> The old rule allows students to apply for PR immediately after studies. This has caused surge on the number of PR applications submitted to DIAC.


There is no change to that. As long as the student has studied for 2 years in Australia, and his/her degree corresponds to, and is issued a skills assessment for an occupation present on the SOL, he/she can still apply for a PR. The waiver of the "recent work experience" requirement for australian graduates still holds.



> While the number of PR issued annually was not impacted as there were capped by planning limit, the real impact was seen in the queue of applications waiting to be processed and approved. Even today we have to wait for years before our applications can be assigned.


Most of the older applicants who are now in P4 are in effect in a "pool".

A short-term spike in NOM does not necessarily mean more PR applicants...the current backlog of student-applicants (mostly trades students) is from students commencing in 2007-08. Because of the 2-year study rule, student entries lead PR applications by at least 2 years.



> I believe the reduction of student visa will also mean reduction in new PR applications and result in faster processing time for new apllications.


Not necessarily. Students who choose to apply for PR have at least a 2-year trail between starting studies and applying, so reduced student numbers will only reflect in reduced applications in a year or two.

It is clearly evident from the fact sheet on the new points test that there students who graduate from australian unis can still apply for PR as long as they can satisfy the points test from July...ofcourse the requirement that their degree corresponds to an occupation on SOL3 still stands.

Lastly, NOM is a residual figure. It is not inwards migrants only.

So in any given year the number of people exiting australia also effects the NOM.


----------



## amer (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks for the explanation


----------



## iNinjaN (Feb 14, 2011)

amer said:


> Thanks for the explanation


Amer, what's ur anzsco code? When did u got ur CO? Which date?
I believe u filed visa under 175 category right?


----------



## amer (Apr 30, 2011)

iNinjaN said:


> Amer, what's ur anzsco code? When did u got ur CO? Which date?
> I believe u filed visa under 175 category right?


Hi iNinjaN,
My code is 263312, yet to receive CO nor visa grant. But I received that Mar-18 letter though.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

Well, it's already May 1st in Australia - so where is this new SOL they've been talking about? Where is it? Where is it??? 

LOL, let us calm down, ye fellow boat people ' tis comin'!!

hahahaha ound:


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

stormgal said:


> Well, it's already May 1st in Australia - so where is this new SOL they've been talking about? Where is it? Where is it???
> 
> LOL, let us calm down, ye fellow boat people ' tis comin'!!
> 
> hahahaha ound:


Talking about it being already May, your IELTS result was due on 29th of April. I am dying to hear about it...


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

ausimmi said:


> Talking about it being already May, your IELTS result was due on 29th of April. I am dying to hear about it...


Yeah, I thought I'd get it in the mail this Saturday, but I got nothing. I tried to search for my scores on IELTS online, but it prompts for a "candidate number" - apparently, passport number is not sufficient, and I don't remember what my candidate number was..... So tomorrow, I will be running home from work to my mailbox, hopefully my scores will be in hwell:


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

ausimmi said:


> Talking about it being already May, your IELTS result was due on 29th of April. I am dying to hear about it...


My scores are in...

L8,R7,W8.5, S9 - overall 8.0 (not sure what happened in the reading - I thought I did better than that). At least I know for sure if you're a native speaker, even if you fumble for words, you'll still score high (for whoever reads in the future)


----------



## szilva (May 6, 2011)

hi,

i would like to know about the new sol list, has it arrived yet?...
or any date when will be available "the May version"...?

thanks.

Szilva


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

szilva said:


> hi,
> 
> i would like to know about the new sol list, has it arrived yet?...
> or any date when will be available "the May version"...?
> ...


We're all kind of waiting for it 

But there seems to be something out today about people who are skilled in "green technologies" with relation to building homes and commercial buildings. It's highly likely that those jobs may be added back on the SOL.


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

Wait till next week...the budget is out next tuesday, and details of next FY's immigration program should follow.


----------



## szilva (May 6, 2011)

twister292 said:


> Wait till next week...the budget is out next tuesday, and details of next FY's immigration program should follow.


thank you for your reply


----------



## WeekrisH (Feb 21, 2011)

The communique on the updated SOL has been released on the DIAC website

http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/solfact-sheet.pdf

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## iNinjaN (Feb 14, 2011)

WeekrisH said:


> The communique on the updated SOL has been released on the DIAC website
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/solfact-sheet.pdf
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Thanks!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

Cool beans


----------



## szilva (May 6, 2011)

thanks


----------

